# Krzaki w tekście, problem ze sterownikami lub kartą

## crh

Witam,

Mam nietypowy problem, podejrzewam, że karta graficzna jest popsuta, ale szukam powodów. Komputer jest na gwarancji, zaplombowany, więc zanim wyślę go do serwisu chcę być pewny, że dobrze zdiagnozowałem przyczynę.

Tekst zmienia się i wibruje, pierwszy raz coś takiego widzę.

Byłbym wdzięczny gdyby ktoś mógł potwierdzić lub napisać, czy miał coś takiego u siebie.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/xotq.png/

http://imageshack.us/f/703/ybk5.png/

Karta graficzna Nvidia GT300, sterowniki nvidia 319, kernel 3.2.0-54

Praktycznie nie jestem w stanie normalnie pracować na tym komputerze. Sprawdzałem, czy to monitor/kabel, efekt ciągle taki sam.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## sebas86

To nie wygląda na problem z kartą graficzną. Zainstaluj memtest86+ albo poszukaj LiveCD z tym programem i zostaw test na noc.

----------

## crh

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

Ostatecznie okazało się, że popsuta była karta graficzna.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

